# Flat pedals, hmm...



## 3narf (9 Dec 2016)

OK, I spent most of the '90s getting used to SPDs. Now they're completely second nature, and I don't feel safe or efficient without them.

Why does everyone now use flat pedals?

I mean, trail centre riders, magazine tests... all the bikes have platform pedals. How do they do it? How do you stay on the bike? How do you lift the thing over roots and obstacles?

I'm in the market for a new bike next year, but not sure if I want to be learning to ride again while not actually attached to the bike...


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2016)

All the groups you cite are dedicated followers of fashion. Use what works for you.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2016)

Buy the bike you want and fit the pedals you prefer....

Simples!

BTW: I've never clipped in on my MTB's and can still manage to fall off occasionally.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Dec 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Buy the bike you want and fit the pedals you prefer....
> 
> Simples!
> 
> BTW: I've never clipped in on my MTB's and can still manage to fall off occasionally.


You might not have fallen off if you had been securely planted on the bike with SPD pedals!


----------



## I like Skol (9 Dec 2016)

3narf said:


> OK, I spent most of the '90s getting used to SPDs. Now they're completely second nature, and I don't feel safe or efficient without them.
> 
> Why does everyone now use flat pedals?
> 
> ...


I spent all of 90 minutes in the 90s getting used to SPD pedals and have been using them ever since on all my bikes whether MTB or carbon road bike. In fact, on the odd occasion I have used flats for convenience at centre parcs and similar it has felt entirely wrong and not entirely in control......


----------



## MichaelW2 (9 Dec 2016)

See tha many tales of ridsers firmly attached to the bike, as the bike topples over. Rental bikes are never equiped with clipless for good reason. If you want to use clipless pedals, bring your own.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Dec 2016)

I found the answer for non off road use is pedals with flats one side and SPD on the orher. Simples.


----------



## Colin_P (10 Dec 2016)

Flats are the best as your footwear is not limited. From flip flops to a pair of stout broques, flats have you sorted.

Those stupid bicyclist shoes make you walk like you have pooed yourself when you nip to the shop for a pint of milk. Mind you, if you suddenly find yourself in the middle of a Roy Castle convention they can double as tap dancing shoes.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (10 Dec 2016)

MichaelW2 said:


> See tha many tales of ridsers firmly attached to the bike, as the bike topples over. Rental bikes are never equiped with clipless for good reason. If you want to use clipless pedals, bring your own.



Rental bikes are equipped with flat pedals for good reason. That reason is because there are so many different types of clipless out there, it is impossible to stock them all.


----------



## 3narf (10 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I found the answer for non off road use is pedals with flats one side and SPD on the orher. Simples.



Hmm... tried those and didn't like them. It felt like I was always on the 'wrong' side. It was just one more thing to think about. I know, there's no pleasing some folk!

I still have them somewhere; I might give them another (Well)go.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> You might not have fallen off if you had been securely planted on the bike with SPD pedals!


Or be planted in the same bush as my bike if I was still attached to it!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (10 Dec 2016)

I like to try stuff before I comment on it's usefulness and I had SPD's on my MTB up until 4 years ago.
Gave them a year.
I can understand them being used on road bikes but not MTB's,and I did not get any benefit from being clipped in.
Grippy Hiking trainers and a decent pair of pedals are all you need IMO.
I fell off a couple of times with the Spuds and it aint no fun having a bike attached to you(I twisted my groin and calf with the weight and momentum of the bike attached).People will probably say "Why did you not unclip before you fell off ?"
Well I was too busy protecting my upper half by putting my hands down to cushion the fall(this is a natural instinct incidently),to think about unclipping.You don't get prior warning to falling off
So,lets see the stuff I have bought or tried and consigned to Room 101.
Dropper Post.
29ers.
Mudguards.
27.5ers.
Ergo grips.
Schwalbe tyres
SPD's
Since the turn of the century MTBing has become a bit pampered and people talk about making it easier.
It's supposed to be a challenge ffs.If people want to make their MTB'ing easier,my advice would be to ditch the expensive MTB,buy a cheap bike from Halfords and stick to bridleways and woodland paths.
I'm all for innovation,advancements in suspension,lighter wheels and frames and the introduction of disc brakes.
But there are things that are just plain wrong and take the challenge out the sport.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Dec 2016)

it's entirely possible to bunny hop with flat pedals. It's also very easy to stay on the bike, and get off it.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Dec 2016)

I only fall off when I an clipped in, but then again as I only ever ride when I'm clipped in then I'm going to aren't I, I did come off 2 weekends ago & hurt my calf muscle quite badly which if I hadn't have been clipped in may not have happened, but then again we'll never know as I was.


----------



## smutchin (10 Dec 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> it's entirely possible to bunny hop with flat pedals.



Indeed it is, as anyone who grew up in the 80s riding BMX knows (ie me).

I like clipless pedals and have them on most of my bikes but I managed perfectly well for the first 30 years of my life without them. The main advantage of flat pedals is that you can just hop on the bike without having to think about changing your footwear.



3narf said:


> Hmm... tried those and didn't like them. It felt like I was always on the 'wrong' side. It was just one more thing to think about. I know, there's no pleasing some folk!



I have M324 pedals on my fixie. Flipping them round to the correct side when you start off is no more of a problem than doing the same with single-sided road pedals. (Yes, I know, a fixie with flat pedals... I like flat whites and have a beard too. Somebody shoot me.)


----------



## smutchin (10 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> People will probably say "Why did you not unclip before you fell off ?"



Some people might say why have you set the pedal tension so tight that you don't unclip automatically when you fall off?


----------



## I like Skol (10 Dec 2016)

Colin_P said:


> Those stupid bicyclist shoes make you walk like you have pooed yourself when you nip to the shop for a pint of milk.


You are wearing the wrong shoes! http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-mt71-mtb-spd-shoes-2015/rp-prod55381


MarquisMatsugae said:


> I fell off a couple of times with the Spuds and it aint no fun having a bike attached to you(I twisted my groin and calf with the weight and momentum of the bike attached).People will probably say "Why did you not unclip before you fell off ?"


Strangely, I find I have always become separated from the bike during falls and crashes, it just seems to happen without any conscious effort?


MontyVeda said:


> it's entirely possible to bunny hop with flat pedals. It's also very easy to stay on the bike, and get off it.


It is, but it is even easier to hop the back end about when clipped in. Not so easy to keep your feet on the flat pedals of a rigid mtb when hurtling down a rocky downhill trail. In my early days I had quite a few testicle/toptube interfaces before I quickly swapped to clips and straps then SPD's a short time later.


smutchin said:


> The main advantage of flat pedals is that you can just hop on the bike without having to think about changing your footwear.


This ^^^^^^


smutchin said:


> Some people might say why have you set the pedal tension so tight that you don't unclip automatically when you fall off?


I have the pedal clip tension set to max to get a guaranteed positive connection but as I just said above I always seem to cleanly separate from the bike when it hits the fan!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (10 Dec 2016)

smutchin said:


> Some people might say why have you set the pedal tension so tight that you don't unclip automatically when you fall off?



They might.
They would be wrong


----------



## Colin_P (10 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> You are wearing the wrong shoes! http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-mt71-mtb-spd-shoes-2015/rp-prod55381



I personally do not own a single stitch of cyclist clothing and never will.

But I always wear the correct shoes. There is nothing finer than the feel of the wind through your toes on an evening cycle ride whilst wearing Jesus-creeper sandals (no socks).


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Dec 2016)

If spd's are second nature then dont bother with shin shredding power sapping flats..

i cant be doing with flats anymore...novice pedals in mtb world..


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Dec 2016)

meta lon said:


> If spd's are second nature then dont bother with shin shredding power sapping flats..
> 
> i cant be doing with flats anymore...novice pedals in mtb world..


shin shredding... wrong type of flats.
power sapping... utter b*llocks
novice pedals... the opinion of a nobber

Sorry... but someone had to say it.


----------



## G3CWI (10 Dec 2016)

3narf said:


> Why does everyone now use flat pedals?



I am a trend-setter and folks are just catching up.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2016)

Can't be doing with riding a bike not clipped in. Second nature.

Lot's of MTB'ers run flats - I suppose it's easier to 'drop' the bike in a crash. That said, I've seen photos of some nasty shin injuries from flats with pins. No ta.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Dec 2016)

I use the pedals with flats on one side and SPDs on the other. I also use MTB shoes and so I can use the flat pedals or the SPDs on the same ride.

Jannie rides with flat pedals with deck shoes. She has no cycling specific gear and can bang out 100km days one after the other, without effort. I have actually bought her a cycling jersey for Christmas. Its got cartoon dogs on it so she may wear it.


----------



## 3narf (11 Dec 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> shin shredding... wrong type of flats.
> power sapping... utter b*llocks
> novice pedals... the opinion of a nobber
> 
> Sorry... but someone had to say it.



I disagree... he was just commenting. I think by power sapping he meant you don't get to pull up on the pedal on the up stroke which_ is_ an advantage with SPDs.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Dec 2016)

yeah, it's a huge advantage innit.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (11 Dec 2016)

3narf said:


> I disagree... he was just commenting. I think by power sapping he meant you don't get to pull up on the pedal on the up stroke which_ is_ an advantage with SPDs.



Who told you that ?
Give them a slap on the head from me


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> *Who told you that ?*
> Give them a slap on the head from me


I'm guessing here... the bloke in the bike shop who sold the SPDs, and all the cyclists who fell for the same bit of sales patter.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (11 Dec 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm guessing here... the bloke in the bike shop who sold the SPDs, and all the cyclists who fell for the same bit of sales patter.



Yeah,apparently it's 20% more stroke power.
I wonder if I could use them in the bedroom


----------



## 3narf (11 Dec 2016)

Eh? If your foot is attached to the pedal, you can pull up with it while you push down with the other, as I frequently do! 

It's not exactly sales bullsh*t, is it?


----------



## simon.r (11 Dec 2016)

I have clipless pedals on my 'good' bikes and flats on my shopper. I much prefer the clipless pedals for riding in, road or MTB, but there's no denying that the shoes required, even with MTB pedals, aren't ideal for walking around Sainsbury's. 

I do find that my feet slip off the flat pedals sometimes. The pedals are reasonably grippy - I replaced the cheap and nasty all plastic pedals that came with the bike. I imagine the problem could be overcome with different shoes, but for me that defeats the object of having a bike you can just get on and ride without thinking about what you're wearing. 

Horses for courses, IMO, and not something I 'd berate anyone for either way.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Dec 2016)

3narf said:


> Eh? If your foot is attached to the pedal, you can pull up with it while you push down with the other, as I frequently do!
> 
> It's not exactly sales bullsh*t, is it?


you're pulling up with little muscles on the back of your thigh, meanwhile another huge thigh muscle on the other other leg is pushing down and doing all the work. You get little benefit from pulling up... unless of course, you're only using one leg.


----------



## 3narf (12 Dec 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> you're pulling up with little muscles on the back of your thigh, meanwhile another huge thigh muscle on the other other leg is pushing down and doing all the work. You get little benefit from pulling up... unless of course, you're only using one leg.



Obviously most of the power comes from the down stroke, but it's perfectly possible to pedal just using the upstroke... if you're clipped to the pedals. Try doing it without!

Also, on extreme climbs in a high gear (singlespeed for instance) you're limited to the force your weight can put through the pedals if you're not attached. With SPDs or the like, when seated, you're pulling against the saddle, like a recumbent rider (pushing against the back of the seat).


----------



## RBT84 (12 Dec 2016)

I'm happy with flats, to be fair I also used them on my road bike.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Dec 2016)

3narf said:


> Obviously most of the power comes from the down stroke, but it's perfectly possible to pedal just using the upstroke... if you're clipped to the pedals. Try doing it without!
> 
> Also, on extreme climbs in a high gear (singlespeed for instance) you're limited to the force your weight can put through the pedals if you're not attached. With SPDs or the like, when seated, you're pulling against the saddle, like a recumbent rider (pushing against the back of the seat).


You seem to be happy to buy into the myth of the upstroke. If it makes you happy, so be it.

Why would anyone want to pedal just using the upstroke?


----------



## 3narf (12 Dec 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> You seem to be happy to buy into the myth of the upstroke. If it makes you happy, so be it.
> 
> Why would anyone want to pedal just using the upstroke?



It's not the point. Myth? In what way is it a myth? I pedal in circles, which is impossible if you're not attached to the pedals!

C'mon, this is pretty basic stuff. It's not quantum gravity.


----------



## bozmandb9 (12 Dec 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> you're pulling up with little muscles on the back of your thigh, meanwhile another huge thigh muscle on the other other leg is pushing down and doing all the work. You get little benefit from pulling up... unless of course, you're only using one leg.



Interesting opinion. Try checking out your hamstrings, I'll post a link to some google images below. But this is a major muscle group. You're slightly right, in that most of us are far too quad dominant. For me this has led to Patella Femoral Pain Syndrome, basically the quads have pulled the patella out of position, and it's bloody painful.

Working with clients, especially cyclists and runners, I usually try to get them using quads, glutes, and hamstrings in better balance. You'd be amazed the difference a bit of work on your glutes will make, if you have lazy glutes (as many of us do due to sedentary lifesytle, and no, it does not get corrected just by riding your bike).

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...hWmJsAKHZ6_BXUQ_AUIBigB#imgrc=IG_ISj3xLWz5uM:


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (12 Dec 2016)

Quite.
But it's not really important either.
From what I can gather from the OP,you find it strange that people still use flats ?
Have the Flatties answered your question?


----------



## 3narf (12 Dec 2016)

To a point! It's evident that fashion plays a part for those coming from a BMX / street background (which would seem to include magazine staff).

I just think, surely, hurtling downhill at a trail park has to be safer and more fun if you're attached to the pedals, but vive la difference, eh?


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Dec 2016)

3narf said:


> It's not the point. Myth? In what way is it a myth? I pedal in circles, which is impossible if you're not attached to the pedals!
> 
> C'mon, this is pretty basic stuff. It's not quantum gravity.



We all pedal in circles around a central pivot point called the bottom bracket. 

It's easy to imagine you're getting a significant benefit from the upstroke, but the benefit is minimal if you're pushing down with the other leg. This is hardly rocking horse science. Tests have been done, you get virtually nothing from the upstroke.


----------



## Ciar (12 Dec 2016)

I learnt to ride a bike many moons ago on flats and i learnt the basics on a BMX back in the early 80's bunny hops, endo's so on so forth and still utilize some of that now hehe. 
always run a decent set of flats on my MTB currently V8's as i prefer to be able to take a foot of the pedal when needs be.

as for SPD's they are purely for commuting and nothing else for me personally and i run the Shimano M324 so i can sit in the lovely traffic of London and use the flat side if needs be, win win


----------



## 3narf (13 Dec 2016)

Ok, so if it is possible to bunny hop with flat pedals (and I accept that it is; I've seen people do it), what's the technique?


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Dec 2016)

3narf said:


> Ok, so if it is possible to bunny hop with flat pedals (and I accept that it is; I've seen people do it), what's the technique?


my method (not that i ever do it these days)... cranks horizontal, back foot/pedal vertical, lift the bars and push the back foot backwards, and sort of up too.


----------



## Cubist (13 Dec 2016)

3narf said:


> Ok, so if it is possible to bunny hop with flat pedals (and I accept that it is; I've seen people do it), what's the technique?


It's a scooping action with the feet, in the same way that manuals and wheelies depend on a circular rather than a direct pull up movement on the bars. 

I'm crap at both

. A bunny hop pulling straight up through the pedals is actually called a pedal lift.

Get the right pedal and shoe combination, and your feet don't sray very far from the pedals. Grippy shoes and pinned pedals can form a decent enough weld.


----------



## Klassikbike (14 Dec 2016)

Sure I can go uphill with only using the uplift. 
It seems flat-pedal riders always seem to point out that all the positive aspects of being clipped in are a mith 
I think both systems are great and everyone should use what they feel best and more confortable using. For me not being clipped in I just cannot reproduce this perfectly round pedaling motion, yes the great majority of power output comes from pushing the pedal down but for smoothness and a slight increase in efficiency being clipped in helps.
If you only ride Downhill you will not really need it but for me for longer Trail and XC rides I would´t want to live without.
That being said I know that flat Pedal technology has greatly evolved with shoes such as the Adidas Terrex or 5/10 shoes... and the much improved pedals such as DMR Vaults.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Dec 2016)

Klassikbike said:


> Sure I can go uphill with only using the uplift.
> It seems flat-pedal riders always seem to point out that all the positive aspects of being clipped in are a mith
> ...



nah... it's just the claims of 'extra power' that is often pointed out as a myth. Whilst there is extra power, it's so minimal that it's barely measurable.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (14 Dec 2016)

I'm a flat pedal rider. I don't give a stuff what anyone else does 
I always have trouble with cleat alignment as I'm a bit duck footed, but when I get a minute I'm going to refit my Crank Brothers Eggbeaters and have another bash.
I ride a hardtail so going down a flight of stair can be interesting with flats!


----------



## Ciar (14 Dec 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> my method (not that i ever do it these days)... cranks horizontal, back foot/pedal vertical, lift the bars and push the back foot backwards, and sort of up too.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxF1Nsrc6S0


when i bunny hop i pull the front up while sort of clawing at my pedals, it's worked fine since i was a kid in the early 80's, only difference is the bike is now an MTB rather than a BMX, also i run DMR V8's and Teva Links those two combined are great, going by the video i learnt the American as that's what was going on when i was a kid, we all used to watch the videos and read the mags.


----------



## rovers1875 (14 Dec 2016)

Klassikbike said:


> Sure I can go uphill with only using the uplift.
> "For me not being clipped in I just cannot reproduce this perfectly round pedaling motion"
> 
> I prefer flats myself, I do however agree with most of what you said, But I am just curious about the above sentence, are your pedals / cranks loose? Mine are fixed and cannot turn in any other direction than perfectly circular.


----------



## Jody (15 Dec 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> Whilst there is extra power, it's so minimal that it's barely measurable.



The only time I can spin my back wheel up when riding in a straight line on the flat is when clipped in. The power is not sustainable and it bares little advantage whilst sat down but the extra torque does exist. Try as I might i can't spin the rear when on flats unless climbing. Granted it's not a scientific way of looking at it but there is definitely more than a minimal a gain.


----------



## Klassikbike (3 Jan 2017)

This explains it quite well. That picture is from the Bikefitting.com tool to measure pedal efficiency and power output.





With regular flats or flat pedals with pins all of the output of power through the Pedals will be in the threee darkest shades of blue pictured above.
with clips you can generate some additional power with a more round pedaling motion with continuous power output, it is minimal and is pictured above in the 2 or 3 lighter shades of blue above.
A Pro or Someone with strong wattage output can increase this effect more that a regular weekend cyclist like me.
Correct positioning of cleats, usage of cleat spacers (If one leg is shorter than the other) or stiffer soled shoes all have additional minimal positive efects to this power output.


----------



## 3narf (4 Mar 2017)

It seems that everybody is polarised... I guess unless you do loads of mountain biking with both options, you'll never feel equally confident with both.

It took me years to get to the point where SPDs were second nature; I have a pair of single sided SPD/platforms and even those don't inspire confidence like the double sided 'standard' ones. I find I'm thinking about them when I use the former whereas the latter are instinctive.

All that said, I just ordered a pair of pure flat pedals as I want to learn to wheelie, or at least feel more confident with the front wheel in the air. I'd also like to feel more confident when I'm not attached to the bike.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Mar 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I use the pedals with flats on one side and SPDs on the other..


Can I ask which they are steve?

Am currently debating whether there is a good alternative to Shimano M324s


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Mar 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Yeah,apparently it's 20% more stroke power.
> I wonder if I could use them in the bedroom


you should be pushing, not pulling.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Mar 2017)

3narf said:


> Eh? If your foot is attached to the pedal, you can pull up with it while you push down with the other, as I frequently do!
> 
> It's not exactly sales bullsh*t, is it?


what's the other foot doing?


----------



## 3narf (5 Mar 2017)

Jody said:


> The only time I can spin my back wheel up when riding in a straight line on the flat is when clipped in. The power is not sustainable and it bares little advantage whilst sat down but the extra torque does exist. Try as I might i can't spin the rear when on flats unless climbing. Granted it's not a scientific way of looking at it but there is definitely more than a minimal a gain.



Of course, if you're pulling up on the back pedal you're also unweighting the back wheel, so it will break traction easier...


----------



## 3narf (14 Mar 2017)

I did my first trail centre visit just using flat pedals.

It was great, I didn't crash but I also didn't feel like I was in control as much as I'd usually be. I found I wasn't turning the bars enough; possibly this was also a symptom of modern geometry and a lazy front end that needs muscling, but not being able to steer through the pedals must be a factor.

I'm going to stick with it, though; it makes sense to be 'ambidextrous' with putting a foot down, which I never have been, so I'm working on that, too.

The pedals I'm using (Wellgo DMR copies) are extremely grippy but I think it'll take a while before I feel confident with the wheels off the ground...


----------



## prawny (22 Mar 2017)

I'm a flat pedal convert. Used SPDs (Tioga Clipmans!) in the 90s and I use Look pedals or SPDs on my road bike.

I feel more confident pushing on the pedals round corners on my MTB on flat pedals, I've unclipped before steering with my feet. And Also I like being able to jump over the bars if things go horribly wrong.

For long xc rides though I'm happy clipped in, but for short hacks or anything techy I prefer flats.

Superstar Nanos and Teva Links here.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Mar 2017)

prawny said:


> And Also I like being able to jump over the bars if things go horribly wrong.
> 
> .


Not arguing with your preference for flats prawny but I'd love to see a vid of you demonstrating that technique without doing yourself serious damage. And how wrong do things have to go before you bale? -


----------



## prawny (22 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Not arguing with your preference for flats prawny but I'd love to see a vid of you demonstrating that technique without doing yourself serious damage. And how wrong do things have to go before you bale? -



Like this, but less badass looking


----------



## prawny (22 Mar 2017)

Ooh there's a how too video as well


----------



## I like Skol (22 Mar 2017)

prawny said:


> I'm a flat pedal convert........And Also I like being able to jump over the bars if things go horribly wrong.





Blue Hills said:


> Not arguing with your preference for flats prawny but I'd love to see a vid of you demonstrating that technique without doing yourself serious damage. And how wrong do things have to go before you bale? -





prawny said:


> Like this, but less badass looking
> 
> View attachment 343584



I must be badass because I can bail over the bars even when riding clipped in on full tension, no sweat! 

I even have the GT team shirt to match, Uber cool


----------



## prawny (23 Mar 2017)

TBH I might be able too, but I've got more confidence that I could on flats. That said, apart from trips to away, there's only one bit of trail I've ridden just on flats, everything else I've done on both with no issues.


----------



## 3narf (24 Mar 2017)

prawny said:


> Like this, but less badass looking
> 
> View attachment 343584



Hey, he's using SPDs!

Only joking, I can't see the pedals.


----------



## prawny (24 Mar 2017)

TBF I think he might be looking at the shoes, but that's the sort of bail out I mean.


----------



## 3narf (24 Mar 2017)

prawny said:


> Ooh there's a how too video as well




My biggest problem is lack of flexibility. There's no way I could get my feet over the bars in that manner...


----------



## I like Skol (24 Mar 2017)

3narf said:


> My biggest problem is lack of flexibility. There's no way I could get my feet over the bars in that manner...


You would be amazed at what you can do in an emergency. I gracefully stepped over the bars and landed on my feet one time after my front wheel disappeared into a bog up on the bridleway along Rushop Edge a few years ago, I wish someone had been filming me because it was a text book dismount with a 10 out of 10 scorecard for style


----------



## 3narf (24 Mar 2017)

I like Skol said:


> You would be amazed at what you can do in an emergency. I gracefully stepped over the bars and landed on my feet one time after my front wheel disappeared into a bog up on the bridleway along Rushop Edge a few years ago, I wish someone had been filming me because it was a text book dismount with a 10 out of 10 scorecard for style



I miss all that area. I used to live in Hayfield (for 18 years 'til 2015)...


----------



## 3narf (26 Mar 2017)

This is what I'm talking about- all was going well at Forest of Dean on the family trail (with Mrs 3 and the kids). I was getting the hang of bunny hops a la No1 son, then a moment's inattention and this happened!












More concentration needed, I think.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Mar 2017)

Maybe you should leave cycling to people who are better able? 
I mean, I've done the Forest of Dean trail and the scariest bit was the descent from the cafe/visitor centre back to the trail 
Anyway, clipped in is better, stops all these foot to pedal interface malfunctions.......


----------



## 3narf (29 Mar 2017)

I am 50, you know!


----------

